# Dispatcher, Public Safety (PT) 3pm-7pm-Curry College



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Dispatcher, Public Safety (P**T) 3pm-7pm*
Institution:
Curry College

Location:
Milton, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
10/15/2020

Type:
Adjunct/Part-Time

Company Description:

Founded in 1879, Curry College is a private, four-year, liberal arts-based institution located on a wooded 131-acre campus in Milton, MA just seven miles from downtown Boston. Accredited by the New England Commission of Higher Education (NECHE, formerly NEASC), Curry College offers 27 undergraduate majors, over 60 minors and concentrations, as well as five graduate programs.

Curry College is committed to a policy of equal opportunity in every aspect of its operations. The College values diversity and seeks talented students, faculty and staff from a variety of backgrounds.

Job Description:

Public Safety dispatcher will receive communications by telephone and email and dispatch officers by radio transmissions to render assistance to any college student, faculty staff or visitors that require assistance. They will interact with all departments having business with the department of public safety and assist whenever possible. This is a part-time, 20-hour per week position, working Monday through Friday from 3:00 pm - 7:00 pm.

ESSENTIAL FUNCTIONS:

Dispatch:


Transmits messages from a radio communications base station in accordance with the rules and regulations of the Federal Communications Commission.
Monitors various radio frequencies to receive, evaluate, forward information.
Operates radio transmitting and receiving equipment comprising a system of fixed stations and mobile units; Checks operating condition of equipment and reports malfunctions to proper authority.
Observe, through a close circuit television system, traffic movements and conditions such as accidents, fires, and other hazards or other related structures.
Administrative:


Answer Public Safety Main Line and triage calls as appropriate.
Maintains records and logs of information such as all messages received and transmitted, weather conditions, and individuals or authorities to contact in emergency situations.
Searches files to obtain information in response to inquiries by working accurately with names, numbers, codes, and/or symbols.
Ability to establish and maintain harmonious working relationships with others.
Work independently and exercise good judgment.

Requirements:

MINIMUM QUALIFICATIONS:


High School Diploma or equivalent.
Must be 18 years of age or older.
Two years of emergency dispatch experience or equivalent.
Basic computer knowledge and competency.
First Aid/CPR Certification.
_At the College's discretion, the education and experience prerequisites may be excepted where the candidate can demonstrate, to the satisfaction of the college, an equivalent combination of education and experience specifically preparing the candidate for success in the position._

Employment in this position is contingent upon the successful completion of all required pre-employment background checks.

Additional Information:

Curry College is an equal opportunity employer and committed to a diverse workforce. All applicants will receive consideration for employment without regard to race, color, religion, gender, sexual orientation, sex identity or expression, national origin, age, disability, veteran status, or any other basis protected by applicable state and federal law, including Title IX.

_Inquiries specifically regarding the application of Title IX_ can be directed to the College's Title IX Coordinator, Rachel King at [email protected], (617) 979-3516, or King Academic Administration Building, 55 Atherton St, or US Department of Education, Office of Civil Rights ("OCR") - Boston Office, 5 Post Office Square, 8th Floor, Boston, MA 02109-3921, (617) 289-0111.

Application Instructions:

Please apply online at Job Opportunities | Curry College for consideration. Interested Applicants must submit a resume, cover letter, and a list of three professional reference names, one of which must be a former or current supervisor, including complete contact information and professional titles.

*APPLICATION INFORMATION*
Contact:
Curry College

Online App. Form:
http://curry.interviewexchange.com/jobofferdetails.jsp?JOBID=125654&jobboard=148

Curry College is committed to a policy of equal opportunity in every aspect of its operations. The College values diversity and seeks talented students, faculty and staff from a variety of


----------

